# How do you spell trouble?



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

H A R D Y!!!! I just found out from a Yorkie breeder, that he is a red legged Yorkie. It's not desirable in Yorkies(he's desirable to me) but old time breeders would introduce them in their line to add color to their line. Their hair stays dark, and the face and legs are a rich copper. He is very smart! Ever since he was a pup, I had to tie his crate door shut, because he would stick his paw out and shke the latch thingy until it opened. Today, I'm on my hands and knees wiping up the family room floor, and all three fluffs are in the new soft sided x pen, that I've just raved about! I'm about 3/4 of the way done with back to the pen and I look all three are out of the pen, walking across the wet floor! I thought that I didn't zip it very well and put them back in, re wipe up dog foot prints and I look IT' HARDY!!!! He was pawing the side where the zippers are until one side was unzipping!!!! One little corner open and out they all come!!! I have to figure out how to keep the zippers closed. Maybe a safety pin or something??? Darn that little RED LEGGED YORKIE!!!!


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

Had to laugh :HistericalSmiley:..... and some people question the intelligence of these tiny dogs !
Triple trouble, triple fun ! :aktion033: I thought too, a safety pin as long as they can't get to it at all. Good luck with your floors too !


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to clamp the door to the bird's cage shut, because that Tiaramonkeybird will open it. I use ...I don't know what they are called, well somewhere in my brain lies the info, but I can't access it. Those things that are at the end of a leash that attached to the ring on the harness. They make tiny ones. Hardy probably couldn't open a safety pin, but I still worry about the safety of safety pins. lol

Hardy sounds like quite a character.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deborah, that is too funny! Well, I mean the fact that often fluffs are often not given the credit for how smart they are.

Maybe a padlock would work ... but, no ... I think Hardy would figure out the combination! LOL. As for a safety pin ... I am just too much of a worrier I guess ... I don't know how safe that would be. I do like Sylvia's suggestion (I don't know what they are called either ... but, even I have a hard time releasing it on Snowball's leash)


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

And they say toy dogs are not smart:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Boy that Hardy is teaching all your fluffs the art of houdini! Better watch out, who knows what is next on his list.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my, sounds like Lisel & Hardy might be related! I have NO advice. . . just have a glass of wine & try to stay relaxed! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Deborah your Hardy sounds just like my Noelle. That girl is very hard to contain, she has even climbed a 3 foot expen and she was caught right before she was about to get out. What i have down with her crate is use a zip tie (cable tie, i think that's another name for it) you may want to try the zip tie to hold the zippers together, i also have to have the top zippered on the soft sided pen or Noelle would tip it over to get out. These little ones sure know how to keep us on our toes.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> H A R D Y!!!! I just found out from a Yorkie breeder, that he is a red legged Yorkie. It's not desirable in Yorkies(he's desirable to me) but old time breeders would introduce them in their line to add color to their line. Their hair stays dark, and the face and legs are a rich copper. He is very smart! Ever since he was a pup, I had to tie his crate door shut, because he would stick his paw out and shke the latch thingy until it opened. Today, I'm on my hands and knees wiping up the family room floor, and all three fluffs are in the new soft sided x pen, that I've just raved about! I'm about 3/4 of the way done with back to the pen and I look all three are out of the pen, walking across the wet floor! I thought that I didn't zip it very well and put them back in, re wipe up dog foot prints and I look IT' HARDY!!!! He was pawing the side where the zippers are until one side was unzipping!!!! One little corner open and out they all come!!! I have to figure out how to keep the zippers closed. Maybe a safety pin or something??? Darn that little RED LEGGED YORKIE!!!!


 
Oh Deborah, please forgive me for laughing :HistericalSmiley:And your Darling Hardy is unique with his gorgeous red coloring.

I have no advice, buuuuuut, if it happens again, can you please video it, :HistericalSmiley:

Thank you for the chuckle, oh those smart little darling babies.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

How about a carabiner or S biner? That is for keys and might work to hold the zipper closed. Or maybe a lobster claw snap hook? What a clever little devil, LOL.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

the great escape, that's too funny.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Velcro -- on Hardy's feet to keep him out of trouble.  Have to watch out for red legs and redheads. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Hardy, har har.....lol Your stories always make me laugh. I can just see the fluffs walking by like Hey mom....whats going on


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovkins mama said:


> Hardy, har har.....lol Your stories always make me laugh. I can just see the fluffs walking by like Hey mom....whats going on


That's exactly what they did, no running, just strolling by like they did nothing wrong!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Little red legged escape artist! ahahaha!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: Hardy the "ring leader" Your Violet and Laurel must be so appreciative of his skills.. Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------

